# Movie of the Decade- The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7YllAOqpF4[/YOUTUBE]

_
One Ring to rule them all
The King has returned
Even a City of God can fall under Shadow_


Insert _LotR_ victory quote here.


You, the People, have voted for your Movie of the Decade, and that movie is The Return of the King. 

Sure, people could've voted for better films, and yes, people sometimes voted despite never having seen one film, or even either film, in this and other matches- but lets face it, this was a front-runner, a winner of 11 Oscars, and a very good film. And _City of God_ did far better than many predicted, even beating _The Dark Knight_ in the second round. 

So let us toast this film among films, this fantasy epic that frankly is weaker than the other two on so many levels but beat them anyway because so many people here don't have taste... 

And let us remember to congratulate me, masamune1, who put in so much effort, made X number of threads, typed with his poor, sore hands that he injured slightly about a month ago and still has'nt healed up (might need to see the doctor. Again) yet typed away anyway for the sake of this tournament, which brought a mild peak of interest to this section. 

And let us remember that rep whoring is wrong, but for all that hard work n effort I only received two plus-reps. 3 weeks in. At best. So _if_ you want to be generous, please, don't hesitate. My pride will survive. 

Anyway, Congratulations Lord of the Rings. Next up, Movie of the 90's!

Someone else can do that.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 11, 2010)

It "only" won 11 Oscars


----------



## Roy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah...11 Academy Awards, bro. Better edit fast..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 11, 2010)

Best Picture
Best Director-Peter Jackson 
Best Writing, Adapted Screenplay
Best Art Direction-Set Decoration
Best Costume Design
Best Editing
Best Makeup
Best Music, Original Score
Best Music, Original Song-Into the West
Best Sound Mixing
Best Visual Effects
Best Fucking Everything


----------



## Roy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah....movie is pretty epic.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2010)

My mistake. Corrected.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 11, 2010)

ROTK won. Justice prevailed.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm happy


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 11, 2010)

Winning an oscar only means that year had poor competition


----------



## Roy (Jan 11, 2010)

It was poor....compared to ROTK


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 11, 2010)

> So let us toast this film among films, this fantasy epic that frankly is weaker than the other two on so many levels but beat them anyway because so many people here don't have taste...


 Haters gonna hate 

Although I will agree that Fellowship was better.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 11, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Winning an oscar only means that year had poor competition



Yep. That year only had crappy films like Mystic river, Lost in translation and Master and Commander. The far side of the world


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

The third best LOTRs film is the best film of the decade?

Bullshit


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 11, 2010)

(Since I already pos repped you at the start masamune, I will now keep it at a simple but deserving: ) 
Outstanding job!

And do reconsider for running the movie of the 90's, no one could do it as good as you. Although nominations should be longer, lots of movies were left out in the nominations last time, but that's just positive criticism.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> (Since I already pos repped you at the start masamune, I will now keep it at a simple but deserving: )
> Outstanding job!
> 
> And do reconsider for running the movie of the 90's, *no one could do it as good as you.* Although nominations should be longer, lots of movies were left out in the nominations last time, but that's just positive criticism.



Oh, you. **


----------



## West Egg (Jan 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXFHu5ukko8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Hail the victorious ring!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2010)

it was a good movie


----------



## Pompous (Jan 11, 2010)

It was only natural that a LotR movie won. I'm sure everyone could mention a movie they considered better or even just enjoyed more, but LotR defined this decade's cinema. It showed how to use CGI well, that movies can be filmed back to back, that fantasy is popular, that a planned trilogy can be exciting, that people can stomach 3 hours in a cinema and probably alot more things I'm forgetting right now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats LOTR, at least you didn't lose to CoG like all the other movies that should've beat it in that fiasco.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 11, 2010)

time to celebrate.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2010)

West Egg said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXFHu5ukko8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Hail the victorious ring!



Came in here to post this.

I had a hand in this... and I'm so glad I did!  

Where's Rukia?  She needs to come in here and shitpost, then proceed to get boo'd out of the thread.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Rukia's a guy lol.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Rukia's a guy lol.



Fooled me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha. Didn't see this happening.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, do the Best Movies of '90s, masamune. I'd rep you again. :ho

1990s was a golden decade for movie lovers. Shawshank Redemption, Pulp Fiction, Silence of the Lamb, Schindler's List, Usual Suspects, Fight Club, Goodfellas, Léon, American Beauty, L.A. Confidential, Matrix, Forrest Gump and so many more. :amazed


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 12, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Best Picture
> Best Director-Peter Jackson
> Best Writing, Adapted Screenplay
> Best Art Direction-Set Decoration
> ...



ian mckellen should have got oscar for doing a badass gandalf


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Pompous said:


> It was only natural that a LotR movie won. I'm sure everyone could mention a movie they considered better or even just enjoyed more, but LotR defined this decade's cinema. It showed how to use CGI well, that movies can be filmed back to back, that fantasy is popular, that a planned trilogy can be exciting, that people can stomach 3 hours in a cinema and probably alot more things I'm forgetting right now.



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, so this did win. Can't say the results are surprising, though. LotR was a great series after all.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 12, 2010)

Pompous said:


> that movies can be filmed back to back


Didn't the latter two movies of _Back to the Future_ and, more recently, _Matrix_ also do that?



Pompous said:


> that people can stomach 3 hours in a cinema


True.... but whether that's a good thing is debatable. Personally I would say the effect has been a mixed bag. On one hand you have great epic movies like _King Kong_ and _Kingdom of Heaven_, but on the other you have bloated, overlong vanity fests that _just wouldn't end_ like _Funny People_ and, dare I say it, _Avatar_....

But I suppose RotK winning 'Movie of the Decade' does more make sense. Not enough people saw CoG, and it doesn't have anywhere near the kind of name recognition RotK does for it to be able to claim to be *the* movie of the decade. Besides, RotK _is_ a pretty awesome movie.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 12, 2010)

Swift

Fucking

Justice.


----------



## Roy (Jan 12, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Fooled me.






Oh no! Changed again


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

How was this crapfest better than


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2010)

Pompous said:


> ...that people can stomach 3 hours in a cinema


Godfather, Heat, Titanic, Lawrence of Arabia, Patton...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't see Heat or Patton, however Lawrence of Arabia was too long. That could have easily been an hour shorter. Titanic was utter crap, I saw it 3 times and each time I liked it less and less. The Godfather... yeah that was really good. BUT to see if people know what I'm refering to, The Godfather insists upon itself. I get to the part where they're all in the lounge chairs and speak a different language, then I turn it off.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 12, 2010)

cornflakes said:


> Didn't the latter two movies of _Back to the Future_ and, more recently, _Matrix_ also do that?


Yes but those were established blockbusters. Nobody knew how successful LOTR was going to be.



> True.... but whether that's a good thing is debatable. Personally I would say the effect has been a mixed bag. On one hand you have great epic movies like _King Kong_ and _Kingdom of Heaven_, but on the other you have bloated, overlong vanity fests that _just wouldn't end_ like _Funny People_ and, dare I say it, _Avatar_....
> 
> But I suppose RotK winning 'Movie of the Decade' does more make sense. Not enough people saw CoG, and it doesn't have anywhere near the kind of name recognition RotK does for it to be able to claim to be *the* movie of the decade. Besides, RotK _is_ a pretty awesome movie.


You have to take the good with the bad. 



Vonocourt said:


> Godfather, Heat, Titanic, Lawrence of Arabia, Patton...


I didn't really mean it was the first, although I could argue it's the first for a generation, just that people didn't really mind. Furthermore Hollywood now realizes this for better or for worse and films on average tend to be much longer than they used to.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2010)

3 hours was nothing compared to the 11½-hour extended edition marathon. I'm sure many lotr fans had tried that, either in the cinema or at home. It proves how good the trilogy is.


----------



## Bart (Jan 12, 2010)

What Yasha said ^^^

I can't wait until the Hobbit Part I and II, and when exactly is the lotr trilogy being released in blu ray?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 12, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> ian mckellen should have got oscar for doing a badass gandalf



He got nominated as Actor in a supporting role but it was for The Lord of the rings. The fellowship of the ring


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, do the Best Movies of '90s, masamune. I'd rep you again. :ho
> 
> 1990s was a golden decade for movie lovers. Shawshank Redemption, Pulp Fiction, Silence of the Lamb, Schindler's List, Usual Suspects, Fight Club, Goodfellas, Léon, American Beauty, L.A. Confidential, Matrix, Forrest Gump and so many more. :amazed



It would probably be quicker if I just skipped the nominations and just chose all the movies myself (maybe give people a chance to offer suggestions/ changes). Especially since someone said I shoud do more than 32, which means I'd have to do a minimum of *64* (though I might change the tournament style). 



Sedaiv said:


> I haven't see Heat or Patton, however Lawrence of Arabia was too long. That could have easily been an hour shorter. Titanic was utter crap, I saw it 3 times and each time I liked it less and less. The Godfather... yeah that was really good. BUT to see if people know what I'm refering to,* The Godfather insists upon itself. I *get to the part where they're all in the lounge chairs and speak a different language, then I turn it off.



_Because it has a valid point to make!_


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

Im still bitter over memento losing to TDK, It should have won.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats   Not too surprising, I actually didn't really understand this totally when I saw it (missed the 2nd movie lol and don't read the books) but it was still pretty good.  Loved the ending battle :]


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 12, 2010)

90's were indeed epic years for movie fanatics. Although that might be a personal feeling because I grew up in it. 

I was curious to see what movies I have in my collection that last over 3 hours. This is it:
King Kong
Magnolia
Pearl Harbor
The Deer Hunter
The Green Mile
Titanic
Schindler's List
The Godfather: Part II
The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King
Apocalypse Now
Malcolm X
Shichinin No Samurai (Seven Samurai)
Independence Day
Ben-Hur
The Last Emperor
Dances With Wolves
Once Upon A Time In America

Most of them are really outstanding movies (which is logical because I don't own that many movies I don't like).


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> _Because it has a valid point to make!_



It takes forever getting in, you spend six and a half hours and you know, I cannot even finish the movie. I've never seen the ending.

Back on Topic; So how was Return of hte Crap better than Jackass Number 2? Did you see anyone get their ass branded with a penis shaped brand? Did you see anyone butt chug a beer? Did you see anyone drink horse cum? No, but you get all that plus more in Jackass Number 2.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 12, 2010)

Except.... No, it's not.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 12, 2010)

Yasha said:


> 3 hours was nothing compared to the 11?-hour extended edition marathon. I'm sure many lotr fans had tried that, either in the cinema or at home.


My sister, dad, and I did just that over the winter break. 
Granted, we didn't do it in one sitting.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 13, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> *It takes forever getting in*, you spend six and a half hours and you know, I cannot even finish the movie. I've never seen the ending.


Agreed, especially the bolded part. I did finish the whole movie, but it took me two sittings, and I have no desire to repeat the experience. My reaction to it was more or less 'meh'. Maybe it was innovative back when it was released, but nowadays better mafia/gangland films are dime-a-dozen.

If we _do_ have a '90s movie contest, we definitely have to have _Gattaca_ and _The Matrix_.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 13, 2010)

Movie of hte 90s was EASILY Titanic, The Matrix, Ghost or The Shawshank Redemption. You know what, FUCK The first two. It's either Ghost or The Shawshank Redemption. The two greatest stories and movies in the HISTORY of man kind.


----------



## SPN (Jan 13, 2010)

Return of the King was good, but it's hard to rank it movie of the decade without giving some respect the parts 1 and 2... being a trilogy and all.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It would probably be quicker if I just skipped the nominations and just chose all the movies myself (maybe give people a chance to offer suggestions/ changes). Especially since someone said I shoud do more than 32, which means I'd have to do a minimum of *64* (though I might change the tournament style).



6-7 nominees on average per year sounds good to me. Let us nominate but you can raise the quota to maybe 10 movies per person to make it faster and the number of votes to qualify to maybe 3-5 to screen out shitty nominations.


----------

